# Ariens Dual Output Tecumseh Engines



## RLange (Sep 13, 2018)

Does anyone know which models of older Ariens blowers with Tecumseh engines came with the dual output shafts? I would prefer for my next one to be single output to open up repower options.


----------



## grantd (Jan 12, 2017)

I know my old st420 has it not sure how common that was.


----------



## RLange (Sep 13, 2018)

Both my 932 models have dual output. Maybe the 932 models are the only ones?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

My ST522 has a dual shaft.


----------



## RLange (Sep 13, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> My ST522 has a dual shaft.


What is the Ariens model number?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Seems like a lot of random ones had them, I have noticed most with half hp have them, Have a duel shaft 5.5 hp and a 8.5hp both Ariens, However I also have a single 8.5hp off a craftsman so when looking you’ll just have to research that particular morning del.


----------



## rodster500 (Dec 11, 2018)

Never realized there was a dual output Tecumseh...

My 1979 Model 924038 is a single output.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

RLange said:


> Does anyone know which models of older Ariens blowers with Tecumseh engines came with the dual output shafts? I would prefer for my next one to be single output to open up repower options.


Remove Belt Cover Before Buying.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Jack...you make me chuckle......


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Mostly st504 & st724 and mid 2000's 8524 are two shaft. I would agree with jack. Bring a 3/8 driver and pop the belt cover off. Almost all the deluxe models are 8 horsepower and larger are single shaft.


----------

